# discolored pike. . cool pics. .



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> haha well i fell through the second day and my buddy fell through the first day out there. . luckily its shallow enough and we knew it COULD happen so it wasnt bad and didnt get TOO wet!


heres one response from one of the DNR Fisheries Biologists that I recieved today. . 

Mike,

Fish often have color variations. Many go unnoticed by the angler. I suspect you caught a pike with a color variation known as a "silver pike". 
I quote from the Freshwater Fishes of Canada Written by Scott and Crossman, " A mutant form of northern pike now called silver pike, first reported by Prince (1898) from the area near Sharbot Lake Ont. is now known to occur sporadically throughout the world distribution of northern pike. It is unique in that it has none of the white to yellow spots characteristic of this species, the ground color is metallic blue, metallic green, or bright silver. It is other wise indistinguishable from the northern pike except in apparent increased hardiness."

Thanks for fishing
Best Regards,
Jim Aho


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Cool fish Mike. About 5 years ago we speared a pike that looked almost exactly like the one you caught here. I may try to dig up the pics to see how close the coloration is.


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## mjayeh (Jan 24, 2009)

She's a beauty Mike, nice colors and unique as well thanks for sharing the pictures and the reply from the DNR Fisheries Biologist. 

-Mike


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Funny you say that about the backwaters, because that area looks just like Glen Gary across the road from where you fish Chris. Am I right Mike? Glen Gary?


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just looked at your photos and seen the title and answered my own question. Thats funny cause I drove by and seen your wet boots sitting by the truck and figured someone got wet. Its been at least 20 years like you said since I've seen any ice there that was fishable and the guys that were fishing it said they had something break 50 lb. braided line. I've often wondered about big spawners getting trapped on that side, or not being able to find their way back out through the culvert. Good job and keep us posted about the big one in there.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

long lake in alpena has a track record for giving up odd colored pike. my teacher when i wa sliving up there, even had photos of a fish that could not be explained by any dnr bioligist... usfw came in and took copies of the photos to see if they could find a variation that the fish belong to... nothing... not even close. they considered declairing it a new species, but for some reason have closed the case. the fish you have is awsome! if you have any more pictures of it let me know, and if you have the fish, let me know:lol: pm me.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool looking "fish" Mike! 

Looking forward to hearing what the other biologists had to say.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I've never seen a pike that looks like that. Pretty wild looking fish.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

gamebird_guy said:


> I just looked at your photos and seen the title and answered my own question. Thats funny cause I drove by and seen your wet boots sitting by the truck and figured someone got wet. Its been at least 20 years like you said since I've seen any ice there that was fishable and the guys that were fishing it said they had something break 50 lb. braided line. I've often wondered about big spawners getting trapped on that side, or not being able to find their way back out through the culvert. Good job and keep us posted about the big one in there.


yeah it was down in glengary there. . if you talked to the guys in the teal green ford f-150 that was me and my buddy in his truck. that was also the day I got wet, he went in the day before. haha the ice now isnt any good any more, and who knows if it will be again the rest of the year, but well see. .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

neil duffey said:


> long lake in alpena has a track record for giving up odd colored pike. my teacher when i wa sliving up there, even had photos of a fish that could not be explained by any dnr bioligist... usfw came in and took copies of the photos to see if they could find a variation that the fish belong to... nothing... not even close. they considered declairing it a new species, but for some reason have closed the case. the fish you have is awsome! if you have any more pictures of it let me know, and if you have the fish, let me know:lol: pm me.


PM on its way. .


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Cool looking "fish" Mike!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing what the other biologists had to say.


Im not sure if ill get any more responses from the other biologists. well see, but the one I got he CC the other ones so unless they agree with what he told me, then they got the same email I did. ill be sure to post if i do though


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

nice fish. good color. i've caught a boat/ice load of pike in my day and never had one with that pattern or color display. very nice and i have no idea what to call it. lmao. 

scott

keep fishing. you never know what's down there.


----------

